# WARNING - Bob Martin Spot On Dewormer



## MichelleN

I'm new to this forum and decided to join because of a bad experience I've had. I want to share it with other cat owners so they won't make the same mistake.

I recently gave my cat , Agatha, and kitten, Sputnik, Bob Martin's Spot On Dewormer. I had seen the brand around and assumed it was as good as any other. The first sign I had that something was wrong was when I applied it to Agatha and she tried to shake it off. Medicine sprayed onto my clothes and face - and it changed the colour of my top! Later I noticed it must have sprayed onto the door and cat door, near to where I was holding Agatha, because paint had blistered up and the liquid medicine had eaten into the hard plastic of my cat door! I thought, what the h*ll have I put on my cats?! Sputnik seemed fine - no salivating (the only written warning on the package). I washed the rest off Agatha because it had left white crusty patches in her fur. So I was wary but the cats seemed fine so I left it.

The next day Sputnik was lethargic, had terrible diarrhea, wet himself and was almost lifeless and shaky when I picked him up. At 6 months a spot on treatment should be safe. I took him to the vet and was told he had inflamed intestines and a fever - and had essentially been poisoned by the worming medicine. The vet said he's seen loads of cases like this after Bob Martin Spot On flea treatments and wormers. He said even their flea collars have been known to cause problems. He gave my kitten two injections and it's taken 2 days for him to behave normally. 

I was sensible enough to act quickly before lasting damage could occur to my kitten's digestive tract and liver. I've seen similar postings related to Bob Martin treatments for cats, dogs, and guinea pigs so I know this isn't an isolated case. My vet said he couldn't understand how they are still in business. I will be writing to Bob Martin and to Watchdog. If you have had a similar experience, please consider doing the same. You would never see this with non-prescription medicine for people. There would be warnings and products would be recalled, and doctors would speak up. Vets should speak up too, to someone who will listen to them.


----------



## ClaireLily

Unfortunately this seems to be a common problem, thank god for this forum or I prob would have used it on my girls. I'm not sure any of the bob martin product are any good and I certainly don't use any of them. I def think something needs to be done, you were lucky but I bet there are a lot of people out there who were not so lucky. Hope the kits are back to their selves soon.


----------



## Angelic1

It's amazing how Bob Martin's are still in business!

I've never used any of their products myself as I've always heard that they are pretty ineffective with regards to worms and fleas etc..

It's a good job you were quick to react and get help for your cat. It's so annoying and frustrating to hear of companies getting away with this sort of thing ..well done you for trying to change things.


----------



## chloe231188

I remember my mum was told and recommended by her vet not to use any bob martin products..i can imagine it was because he's seem similar cases to yours.. plus there not very effective apparently because they dont actually kill the fleas eggs, just the fleas themselves!
hope your kitten is feeling better now!


----------



## TabbyRoad

I wouldn't use any "medicines" for my pets that I could buy off the shelf in a supermarket. 

My dog had an absolutely awful reaction to a Bob Martin flea collar about 6 years ago. I've stayed away from them ever since.


----------



## jaxx

My vet has always told me that Bob Martin products aren't very effective and I'm glad now I took his advice and used Frontline and Drontal instead. I shall be passing this info on to my friends with animals.


----------



## Frin13

blimey! thank you for the advice, 
hope your cats are ok now poor things 
x


----------



## MichelleN

Thanks everyone for your thoughtful replies. Since posting my warning I've written to Bob Martin (UK) Ltd., Watchdog and Tesco. I've heard back from the Managing Director at Bob Martin's and from someone at Watchdog. I'm waiting for more information as promised by Bob Martin's, which I will post if useful. 

In the meantime I strongly recommend that if you or anyone you know has had a bad experience with Bob Martin products (flea treatments, wormers, collars), to write to Bob Martin (UK) Ltd. There are many sad stories online that the company needs to hear so they can change their products or be held to account.

General company address:

Bob Martin (UK) Ltd
Wemberham Lane
YATTON
North Somerset
BS49 4BS

The Managing Director is Mr Savi Madan. 


Thanks for sharing this with your friends and family.


----------



## msrsimpkin

I just had a new, 13 week old, kitten and when I brought her home yesterday I noticed she had fleas. So I went out and got some _Bob Martin Flea Spot On for Cats and Small Dogs_ so that I could treat my Chihuahua at the same time.

I treated them both according to the instructions yesterday evening and both animals seemed fine. But when I checked on the cat this morning, I noticed she'd got diarrhea. 
I thought I'd leave her and just see how she got on, but it's gotten a lot worse throughout the day. It's so bad now, that she's just doing it as she walks, she doesn't even go in her litter tray (as she was before), and I've had to keep her shut away and go in there every so often to clean her up, because she was getting it everywhere.

She's still eating and drinking, and she's acting normally, but I'm taking her to the vet first thing in the morning (I don't have an emergency vet nearby). Luckily, my dog seems fine (although he did become slightly uneasy and nervous for a while, but the leaflet assures that it's a possible side effect in dogs, and it did wear off).

But I will *never* use any Bob Martin products again, and just wish I'd seen this before I used it. I just assumed that no one would make a product for pets that actually poisoned them!


----------



## lorilu

Thank you for taking the time to post your experience and warning.

Over the counter (OTC) medicines of any kind should never ever be used on your cats, unless your vet has already okayed it. Especially anything for fleas, ticks or worms, any anti parasite medicines on store shelves, none of them are safe for your cats. Ever.

lolu


----------



## msrsimpkin

lorilu said:


> Thank you for taking the time to post your experience and warning.
> 
> Over the counter (OTC) medicines of any kind should never ever be used on your cats, unless your vet has already okayed it. Especially anything for fleas, ticks or worms, any anti parasite medicines on store shelves, none of them are safe for your cats. Ever.
> 
> lolu


I'll certainly remember this in the future.

Kitty seems better this morning. She seems to be able to actually control her bowel, although the mess I found in the litter tray was still very wet. I'm calling the vet now, to see what they suggest. I'm just so angry with myself for not checking this out first.

Thank god for this forum, at least I know what's caused this.


----------



## catcuddles

I had the same problem with one of my cats. I gave my cat the Bob Martin wormer, and he too had severe diarrhoea. It got so bad that he too was going to the toilet while walking. 
The problem is that this happened over 10 years ago! and the company is still going. It is unbelievable!

We need to inform the supermarkets of the dangers of these products, as it is them that are keepin Bob Martin in business. If the supermarkets stock them on the shelves, then the general public will buy.

I will never, and have not bought since, any Bob Martin products.


----------



## cattastic

Well, I can only agree with the other posts. Following the death of my last cat three months ago, I noticed a black and white cat was hanging out on my road, he was very lethargic and looked in a bad state, with not much fur on his back half, very thin and evidence of a significant flea attack! He's a stray and I feel fine about adopting him as no caring owner would knowingly let him get in this state.

So to cut a long story short, four days ago I took him in to my house, got him down to the vet, had his fleas treated, and injections for a secondary bacterial infection and to soothe his skin. I've named him Snicket and he has been eating a huge amount. Suspecting from his swollen belly and enormous appetite (his thin weight aside), the vet said he should weigh about 6 kg, he's currently just over 4 (he's a big fellow) I decided to deworm him as he had regained some energy and the vet had said he might need deworming.

So a couple of hours ago I applied Bob Martin spot on deworming treatment, he had been very alert and then became lethargic within about 20 minutes, and rather unresponsive to any attention, completely at odds with his previous behaviour!

I cleaned off all the deworming treatment, with a wet cloth, very carefully and he seems to have recovered slightly and become more alert. I'll see how he is in the morning, after a sleep, I can't state it absolutely, but I really do strongly suspect the deworming product is to blame. He's got a wonderful temprament and I'm looking forward to seeing him return to full health.

I hope he's o.k. and goodness knows why I didn't ask the vet for a much better product. I've even noticed you can get drontal at pets at home, so that's what I'll be buying. Hopefully there will be no long term effects.

In summary, all I can say is to agree with all the posts. If you want to treat your animal for any suspected condition, consult your vet and use a recommended product. If you are worried about the cost, you can buy them from a pet superstore. But the health of your animal is not something worth messing around with. I won't touch Bob Martin products again, ever.


----------



## kitties

oh my goodness this is so scary! and thank goodness you acted so quick with your fur babies.

ive got a bob martin flea collar downstairs, only didnt use it cos my cat was pregnant and says not to use on pregnant or nursing cats .... i am so glad i havent used it. The cat i bought it for has cat dermatitis doesnt bear thinking about what it could have done to her. 

How can they stay in business if this is going on?


----------



## kelseye

oh my god i just gave that to my dog ......i will not buy that for my kitten....


----------



## MichelleN

catcuddles said:


> I had the same problem with one of my cats. I gave my cat the Bob Martin wormer, and he too had severe diarrhoea. It got so bad that he too was going to the toilet while walking.
> The problem is that this happened over 10 years ago! and the company is still going. It is unbelievable!
> 
> We need to inform the supermarkets of the dangers of these products, as it is them that are keepin Bob Martin in business. If the supermarkets stock them on the shelves, then the general public will buy.
> 
> I will never, and have not bought since, any Bob Martin products.


Shocking that nothing has changed in 10 years. How come other products from vets don't seem to cause side effects? When I had my bad experience I wrote to Tesco but they didn't want to know because it isn't a Tesco product. I was disappointed with the response I got but still glad I did it, for the sake of my kitten. 



cattastic said:


> Well, I can only agree with the other posts. Following the death of my last cat three months ago, I noticed a black and white cat was hanging out on my road, he was very lethargic and looked in a bad state, with not much fur on his back half, very thin and evidence of a significant flea attack! He's a stray and I feel fine about adopting him as no caring owner would knowingly let him get in this state.
> 
> So to cut a long story short, four days ago I took him in to my house, got him down to the vet, had his fleas treated, and injections for a secondary bacterial infection and to soothe his skin. I've named him Snicket and he has been eating a huge amount. Suspecting from his swollen belly and enormous appetite (his thin weight aside), the vet said he should weigh about 6 kg, he's currently just over 4 (he's a big fellow) I decided to deworm him as he had regained some energy and the vet had said he might need deworming.
> 
> So a couple of hours ago I applied Bob Martin spot on deworming treatment, he had been very alert and then became lethargic within about 20 minutes, and rather unresponsive to any attention, completely at odds with his previous behaviour!
> 
> I cleaned off all the deworming treatment, with a wet cloth, very carefully and he seems to have recovered slightly and become more alert. I'll see how he is in the morning, after a sleep, I can't state it absolutely, but I really do strongly suspect the deworming product is to blame. He's got a wonderful temprament and I'm looking forward to seeing him return to full health.
> 
> I hope he's o.k. and goodness knows why I didn't ask the vet for a much better product. I've even noticed you can get drontal at pets at home, so that's what I'll be buying. Hopefully there will be no long term effects.
> 
> In summary, all I can say is to agree with all the posts. If you want to treat your animal for any suspected condition, consult your vet and use a recommended product. If you are worried about the cost, you can buy them from a pet superstore. But the health of your animal is not something worth messing around with. I won't touch Bob Martin products again, ever.


I'm so sorry to hear about the loss of your cat and then a scary experience with your new adopted kitty! Difficult start! I hope he's okay now. Did you take him to a vet or did he get better on his own after the deworming nightmare? Would you consider writing to Bob Martin to tell them about your bad experience? I wrote to them and actually got a reply. I think if everyone who had a bad experience reported it then Bob Martin would do something. At the moment they can fob off a few complaints as insignificant cases. I've read so many complaints and horror stories but only once has someone said they wrote to the company. Maybe I'm deluded but I think it's worth taking the time to write or even report them to someone. I wish more vets would do something about it - if they see problems related to these products.


----------



## Dundee

Did you not ask your vet about worming before buying the Bob Martin wormer? TBH, I wouldn't touch Bob Martin stuff or buy either flea or worming treatments from a supermarket or pet shop.


----------



## lorilu

Dundee said:


> Did you not ask your vet about worming before buying the Bob Martin wormer? TBH, I wouldn't touch Bob Martin stuff or buy either flea or worming treatments from a supermarket or pet shop.


Many wouldn't but sadly, there are still so many people who don't know how toxic OTC things can be for their pets. All we can do is keep putting the word out.

I have written to both Sargents and Hartz about their products that kill cats, but have never received any replies. The almighty buck rules all in those businesses.


----------



## Dee2uk

:mad2: OMG how idiotic do I feel....I have just used this product and then looked up the info online,and came by this thread
My cat just came running in and outside,where she was salivating,all foamy stuff comming from her mouth,and going literally barmey (I did put it right behind her neck,so she couldnt reach).Anyway Ive just managed to quickly wash it off,being scratched in the process,did didnt care about that,after what Id read.I must say the date from the thread was 09,so Im thinking well they must have got it right by now....IT SEEMS NOT.So yes I will be giving them a very wide berth,although I shall be writing to them....but alas I doubt they will listen 2 years later :-(


----------



## Ali82

If anybody's cat suffers an adverse reaction to any medication please report it here:

Adverse Reaction Home


----------



## havoc

> So to cut a long story short, four days ago I took him in to my house, got him down to the vet, had his fleas treated
> So a couple of hours ago I applied Bob Martin spot on deworming treatment,


Any chance someone can check the instructions next time they're somewhere that sells these products. I've found the company's own quote in their FAQs which states at least 7 days should elapse between applying each. If the labelling doesn't make this clear then they're even worse than I thought.


----------



## Ianthi

Ali82 said:


> If anybody's cat suffers an adverse reaction to any medication please report it here:
> 
> Adverse Reaction Home


Ali you beat me to it. How on earth this 'product' is still for sale, considering the bad reviews on sites ( cat's being rushed to vets and placed on IV ) is completely beyond me. Considering these extreme adverse reactions where some animals actually died it's incredible. Unless of course these cases haven't been reported which of course is possible. Please anyone who has experienced any adverse reaction do report it on the link above and urge your vets to.

To the OP am very sorry to hear about your cat. Think your idea about contacting Watchdog is a good one in order to reach a wider audience here.


----------



## Chewie39

I was thinking Watchdog also - here's a website link for reporting, perhaps if they get a sudden rash of incidents being reported something might happen:

BBC - Watchdog - - Got a story


----------



## havoc

> How on earth this 'product' is still for sale, considering the bad reviews on sites


That's why I'm interested in the instructions and what owners are applying. If owners are applying both wormer and flea spot-ons within 7 days of each other then they're not using the products according to the manufacturer's own guidelines. Maybe this is how they're getting away with it.


----------



## hayleyj08

Are there any spot on wormers that are ok? Maybe that can be got from vets? (i know about advocate but are there any that do all worms?) my parents' cat, Tigger, is 13 and still a hunter. I am aware panacur is good but granules/liquid is no good, he's not having any of it!


----------



## havoc

Profender is a spot on wormer which can be got from the vets and does just about everything. It is only a wormer though - not a flea treatment too.


----------



## MichelleN

When in doubt, see your vet for flea and dewormer spot on treatments - don't buy from the supermarket.

*****

Just to let everyone know. I started this thread in 2009 re Bob Martin dewormer after my kitten got really sick and required medical attention. It was a horrible experience but fortunately my cat survived. At the time I wrote to Bob Martin, Tesco (where I bought the product) and Watchdog. Tesco abdicated any responsibility for opting to sell this product. Bob Martin wrote a tepid response and suggested I might not have followed instructions properly. Watchdog contacted me expressing interest in the story because they had received other complaints, but needed to gather more evidence.

My vet was willing to be interviewed by Watchdog because he has treated many cats and dogs who have been poisoned by over-the-counter treatments including Bob Martin's spot on dewormer. But his manager forbid him from speaking out as a representative of a nationwide veterinary service.

Through Companies House I got the contact details for the Directors of Bob Martin UK Ltd. I did this because there was no accountable person listed on Bob Martin's website - it appears like a faceless business with only a general address to write to and an [email protected] email address. I wrote to the Managing Director, explained my kitten's horrific experience of their spot on dewormer. Surprisingly I got a voicemail message from the Managing Director and a follow up letter from the Technical Director with apologies, some scientific explanation about my cat's adverse reaction, and a suggestion that most problems occur when people misuse products. I also got a cheque for £80 with the proviso that if I cashed it I could not make further claims against Bob Martin. I shared all of this information and documentation with Watchdog in the hopes that it would push their investigation forward.

Although I appreciated the personal phone call and offer of a further discussion from the Managing Director, I was concerned that they wanted to ensure my silence with £80 and did not take any responsibility to make their products safer for animals, claiming that problems occur when people misuse their products. I think this attitude to customers is extremely patronising as it suggests we can't read instructions and don't care about our pets enough to take the utmost precautions in giving them medicines. I have since learned that "taking the utmost precaution" equals seeing my vet or phoning him when I am concerned about my cats. Shame on Bob Martin for not taking proper action to make their products safer.

In the end, Watchdog, said they would put the investigation on hold until they had gathered more cases AND a vet who will come forward to discuss his or her professional experience of these products. So if anyone has had negative experiences with these over-the-counter / supermarket dewormers and flea medicines please do let Watchdog know. Also follow earlier advice in this thread and report to Defra for monitoring. These actions DO make a difference and may save animals.

Adverse Reaction Home (Adverse Reaction Home)

Best wishes to you and your pets
Michelle


----------



## samantha625

I gave my 10mth old Lab Bob Martin all in one wormer tablets yesterday 8 hrs later he was sick seems Ok today Ill be going back to the Dronatol at least he wasnt sick


----------



## anotheruser

Oh!

I am surprised.

I used some Bob Martin spot on flea stuff and that wasn't really affective. The one application the vet gave my kitten has done very well. I didn't even get the other cat done (they shared a cat carrier home) and they are both cured, so now I have a spot on from the vets that I don't need but will keep just in case.

I did buy the flea tablets from Asda, but I hope I can take them back as I don't need them any more (obviously) and after reading here, I'd rather not risk it.


----------



## lorilu

anotheruser said:


> Oh!
> 
> I am surprised.
> 
> I used some Bob Martin spot on flea stuff and that wasn't really affective. The one application the vet gave my kitten has done very well. I didn't even get the other cat done (they shared a cat carrier home) and they are both cured, so now I have a spot on from the vets that I don't need but will keep just in case.
> 
> I did buy the flea tablets from Asda, but I hope I can take them back as I don't need them any more (obviously) and after reading here, I'd rather not risk it.


Your VET gave you Bob Martin flea product? Run, run from that vet and never take an animal there again.

Or did I read this wrong?


----------



## anotheruser

Sorry no, I didn't explain it very well.
I bought some Bob and used that but it didn't seem to work. The one the vet used (not Bob (can't remember what it is)), did work after only one application on one cat.

So now I have their three tubes still of the vet's one for future use. Can't find the receipt for the Bob Martin flea tablets I bought though which is a shame.


----------



## mandamonkman

Hi there, I gave my cat Bob Martin spot on wormer treatment this morning before I went to work. When U got home she had been sick and has had diarrhea since. She has been really tired and slow, not herself at all. Since Reading this It must be the spot on treatment. It's disgusting that this side effect isn't put on the label. Gonna keep an eye on her overnight hopefully she will get better.


----------



## lorilu

mandamonkman said:


> Hi there, I gave my cat Bob Martin spot on wormer treatment this morning before I went to work. When U got home she had been sick and has had diarrhea since. She has been really tired and slow, not herself at all. Since Reading this It must be the spot on treatment. It's disgusting that this side effect isn't put on the label. Gonna keep an eye on her overnight hopefully she will get better.


I hope you have taken your cat to the vet by now. She needs medical treatment right away. Please let us know how she's doing.


----------



## GRANDPA JAKE

:thumbdown:I wish i had read this forum before using Bob Martin Spot On Cat Wormer and naively putting on my cat's,all were happy and active so i set about doing my crew,within 30 min's two were lifeless and being sick constantly,i rang our vet straight away and was given advice i now see here,wash off and pat with paper towel to draw out so both myself and daughter set about doing this,i then noticed where i had placed each one to administer was next to my juicer machine and as the spot on was put on they shook their head's and the treatment that had splashed the juicer had actually burnt into the plastic casing.:yikes:OMG i dont want something that burns plastic on my cat's neck's,it is not a cheap way to treat and i was given the treatments all in date by a friend who thought she was doing me a favour and saving me money as i usually buy drontal which unlike Bob Martin which treat's just tapeworm,Drontal treat's all type of worm's,i purchase mine from www.medic​animal.com and postage is free,is it a coincidence both my daughter and myself are feeling awful this morning,being sick and burning throat's after being sick,someone should investigate this product as in my opinion i went from happy healthy cat's to lifeless ill one's and the only thing i had done was put spot on wormer by Bob Martin on them,no one else in our home feel's as myself and daughter do and we all ate and drank exactly the same,please dont use this if you do please at the 1st signs of distress wash off as someone on here has said and was the advice of my vet also,my cat's picked up this morning as in no longer being sick,wanting food but have bad tummy upset's which mean's constant litter changes,if you want to ignore this info that is upto you but please wear gloves,we washed hands after every cat and after washing it off them..Never again drontal is all i will use in future i have never had problem's using it,now im waiting for doctor's to open to get an appointment for me and my daughter


----------



## GRANDPA JAKE

:thumbdown:I wish i had read this forum before using Bob Martin Spot On Cat Wormer and naively putting on my cat's,all were happy and active so i set about doing my crew,within 30 min's two were lifeless and being sick constantly,i rang our vet straight away and was given advice i now see here,wash off and pat with paper towel to draw out so both myself and daughter set about doing this,i then noticed where i had placed each one to administer was next to my juicer machine and as the spot on was put on they shook their head's and the treatment that had splashed the juicer had actually burnt into the plastic casing.:yikes:OMG i dont want something that burns plastic on my cat's neck's,it is not a cheap way to treat and i was given the treatments all in date by a friend who thought she was doing me a favour and saving me money as i usually buy drontal which unlike Bob Martin which treat's just tapeworm,Drontal treat's all type of worm's,i purchase mine from www.medic​animal.com and postage is free,is it a coincidence both my daughter and myself are feeling awful this morning,being sick and burning throat's after being sick,someone should investigate this product as in my opinion i went from happy healthy cat's to lifeless ill one's and the only thing i had done was put spot on wormer by Bob Martin on them,no one else in our home feel's as myself and daughter do and we all ate and drank exactly the same,please dont use this if you do please at the 1st signs of distress wash off as someone on here has said and was the advice of my vet also,my cat's picked up this morning as in no longer being sick,wanting food but have bad tummy upset's which mean's constant litter changes,if you want to ignore this info that is upto you but please wear gloves,we washed hands after every cat and after washing it off them..Never again drontal is all i will use in future i have never had problem's using it,now im waiting for doctor's to open to get an appointment for me and my daughter


----------



## snowfrill

unfortunately bob martin products r still on the shelves i used a bobmartin dewormer on my kitten just 4/5 wks ago n the following day he had a bad kidney infection, high temp n a murmur he is fine now but they r still available so i think this post should be made sticky that way others can see this warning before they go n buy the products.


----------



## beccilou84

We purchased some Bob Martin flea spot on treatment and i swae to god i would never use it again.

Within minutes us of us closely watchin our kitten he was foaming at the mouth and trembling. 

I called the vets who advised i wash it off straight away and they too said they would never recommend this product as they have had so many problems with owners bringing their pets in.

I too wrote to Bob Martin.


----------



## Forbidden-Feline

Hey. I'm pretty worried about my cats. I used Bob Martin Flea Clear on both my cats on the 25th July but after a bit of a disaster putting it on them, I washed it off them both within half an hour to an hour. Both are fine, eating and acting normally but they now have loose stools that have became very runny as of today. I took my youngest one (16 weeks) to the vet two days ago as he had watery blood in his poo. The vet gave him a full check up and said he was ok and that a change of diet may be all he needs. (I hadn't mentioned the Bob Martin incident to him, but I wish I had now). Now my older cat has loose poo too, I'm starting to suspect a late reaction to the Bob Martin? Either that or it's the Go Cat kitten biscuits upsetting their tummies. I'm really worried about them after the many poor reviews I've seen. I wish I had looked into it sooner


----------



## Ang2

There is absolutely no point in contacting Bob Martin. They are aware of the many deaths caused by their products, but they dont give a ****!

I avoid their products now, but I would strongly recommend anyone to sue them, it is has happened to them, especially if they can get written support from their vet. Also make a complaint to Trading Standards.


----------



## ShamBomb

i'm not sure if this has been said already but the ingredient in bob martins collars ,de wormer's,de fleas and ticks solutions is Permethrin which is highly toxic to cats. i have found it on several flea collars for cats and got a couple of shops to stop selling products containing it. Whenever buying something for your cat check the ingredients you may be surprised what it contains.


----------



## Guest

What is going on with Trading Standards, that there is a clear and continuing serious problem? Surely if this product is using known toxic to cat chemicals, there is a good case for a class action against the company and the approving authorities?? This seems UNBELIEVABLE, in this day and age. Why haven't vets got together and got this product banned, if they are so aware of the problem?


----------



## Ang2

Because Bob Martin is such a big company with massive assets, vets are terrified that they will be sued by Bob Martin. They all know what Bob Martin does to our pets, but none have the balls to stand up!


----------



## ShamBomb

theres a petition doing the rounds ATM -Petition | Bob Martin and Keycare: Remove their products from the shelves | Change.org and i heard someone mention watchdog where going to get involved


----------



## Guest

I signed but it is only asking for 100 sigs. Better if 1000, at least.


----------



## Calvine

Dundee said:


> Did you not ask your vet about worming before buying the Bob Martin wormer? TBH, I wouldn't touch Bob Martin stuff or buy either flea or worming treatments from a supermarket or pet shop.


Wll, my vet told me not to use stuff you could get at the supermarket, saying it was ineffective but not that it was dangerous. That is quite scary, hope all the involved cats are OK.


----------



## ShamBomb

thats the worrything where vets dont always warn you and loads of pets have died from it read this page https://www.facebook.com/groups/bobmartinawareness/ and youll actually see what has happened to peoples cats and kittens its really worrying


----------



## tids1969

hello im new to this site. i came here because i have now lost 3 cats to these bob martin products. podge went down hill in just a week. weight loss, loose and banging into objects.to then pass away. i had not known at the time that bob martins had done this to her but then my other cat went down recently with the same affects after i used the spray. ive now thrown away everything from wormers to collars to prevent my new kitten from being poisioned by bob martins. a working collegue told about his parents cats dying the same way from their products. now on this site ive noticed more people with the same issue. i have now contacted 38 degres to start a campaign to get it banned and im just waiting for there reply.


----------



## auspiciousmind

Just to add after my very recent experience!! It's not only just OTC products that are dangerous... Seresto Collars are prescription only from the vets... Both of my cats got ill within 24 hrs of having the collars on and one cat deteriorated to the point of not being able to use his back legs... the collar cost me £22 each (£44 Total) , the treatment and consultations for Romeo cost us just over £100 ... and the worry and fear of my cats dying... well.. just come see the state of me!!


----------



## Lulzaroonie

Oh my gosh, thank goodness I found this forum before I went and got any of this rubbish!
I'm adopting my new baby mog today, and was having a look at what food is available from Asda and Tesco, and on the off chance, happened to look at the healthcare section wondering if there was something for teeth etc, and saw Bob Martin products and nothing but! 
So glad I tend to read reviews on everything before I try them! rrr:


----------



## sandra gilbert

Hello, I was just about to purchase some Bob Martin Spot on Wormer for my two lovely pussycats, Felix and my 'baby' Patch when your warning caught my eye so thought I would have a read! I am so glad I did! I actually did have my own warning in as much that my boys were de-flead by Frontline from my vet but was very expensive at £37.00 each! So I brought Bob Martin spot on flea for them when the 3 months supply had ran out. Same with the wormer! My big fluffy boy Felix had chronic dioareah and kept scratching, so badly that he wore off some of his gorgeous fur, bless him and my little man Patch was very lethargic but I put it down to the fact that they are outdoor as well as indoor cats and I thought it was the mouse and bird that they had half eaten, especially as Felix chucked his up (nearly whole, disgusting)! They were both okay and chasing each other, fighting, and sweetly grooming each other within a couple of days but I realise now they both had a bad reaction! To be honest I reapplied Bob Martin back in September to stop possible fleas which happened to be when we went away and my grown up daughter was looking after them. She rang me to say that the whole house, upstairs and down was infected really, really badly. She had to go out and buy a tin of expensive spray (£25) that clears everywhere and then had to hoover the whole house from top to bottom, wash and change all the bedsheets in all three bedrooms then de flea both boys with Frontline (which was on offer at the local co-op pharmacy at £22.00) Just for the record both puddytats were locked outside for safety! What really made her feel sick was the fact she was bitten really badly and in the middle of the night she woke up to see them jumping off her all over the bed sheets. We felt terrible knowing she was back home going through that. I actually purchased 12 lots of Frontline from where we were staying as there was a co-op pharmacy there, and they were still on offer (£10 off). So the Bob Martin flea spot-on DID NOT WORK! My problem now is my boys need wormer, been nearly 3 months and I am worried my vet will charge me the proverbial arm & Leg to buy something - would welcome suggestions as to what wormer is safe for them and at a reasonable price?


----------



## sandra gilbert

Hi Michelle, already posted a reply to your warning but forgot to add, What a brilliant name for your kitty - Sputnik - its great! Wish I had thought of it myself although Felix is called so because he is black and white and my little one Patch is a white tabby with pretty different colour patches all over his little body! So kinda apt for them both! Sandra


----------



## denflo

Sandra, thank goodness you saw these warnings before you used any more of this stuff! Drontal or Milbemax are about the best wormers, whilst you can get them from the vet (Milbemax is prescription only), you can get Drontal very cheaply on line or even in some chemists locally. They both cover all types of worms, be careful of the spot on ones as they don't but are safe to use all the same.


----------



## CoCoTrio

I just want to say thankyou to Michelle and everyone for this thread! 

We recently bought some Bob Martin worm treatment, and Bob Martin anti-flea spray...  but before using them thank goodness I found PF! After reading this thread I was so glad that we hadn't touched either. Just in time!

So we've been to the vet for Provender and Advocate - and taken the Bob Martin stuff back to the shops for a refund. 

Thanks Michelle. :thumbup1: I hate to think what might have happened. 

Now I'm worried someone else might buy the Bob Martin stuff. Maybe I should have destroyed it?!


----------



## HexxKitten

I bought Bob Martin spot on wormer, for use on our cats a couple of years ago. 

The older cat wasn't phased by the treatment, but the younger one screamed and cried like I was torturing him, it was a terrible sound. After treatment I noticed they both had bleached out patches of fur, it was quite visible on the older (ginger) cat, but stood out like a sore thumb on the little (full black) one, he literally had a patch of shocking white fur at the back of his neck! 

I checked them both beneath the fur and they had burns!! It looked like a small chemical burn - similar in look and size to a cigarette burn!!!

I was heartbroken and horrified, rushed both to the vet who put something on them to neutralise the chemicals in the BobMartin and said, 'you're not the first... Won't be the last!'

This whole experience traumatised us all, and our cats avoided close contact with us for days... I felt like I had betrayed their trust in hurting them. 

I too am stunned BM is still in business


----------



## Calvine

We had this before on the forum...I also heard of one case where Bob Martin's blistered the paint on the wall. Saying that, however, I applied a _Stronghold_ to my beautiful NFC and within days he had bald patches at the point of application. The vet advised me to write to them and complain which I did...waste of time. His coat never grew back properly, still very thin and sparse; and that was something I got from the vet. :crying:


----------



## Tao2

_Effipro_ spot on caused baldness in one of my cats, the other was fine. Again it was a product prescribed by the vets and when I reported it to them, they didn't seem remotely interested. Luckily it has grown back completely normally.


----------



## CoCoTrio

I think this thread should be a sticky.


----------



## fredfred968

Sorry to say its to late . Used the wormer first thing this am and put tthe cat in the house as norm went to work came home for dinner and the cat was no more !!!!! 
Four hours and the cat was dead if you ever see this stuff dont risk it 
I loved my cat and thought i was doing them good.
Wish i had seen this page sooner
Thanks


----------



## denflo

Fredfred968, I'm so sorry to hear this, how awful. Are you going to be taking this up with BM? I am astounded that they are still allowed to sell this stuff, this just shows how dangerous it is, unbelievable. 

RIP dear kitty


----------



## kokosmum

Hello all, 
I have just logged on to medicanimal.com to try to purchase a spot on wormer product for my cat Bibic, she is quite old now and finds worming time pretty traumatic! She hates having her tablet and hates me for days afterwards cos Im the 'meany' that has to force it down her! I thought that a spot-on would be far more comfortable for her. On the medicanimal website there are only two products available without prescription 1 which is Droncit, which only kills tapeworm and not roundworm, and the other is the Bob Martin product! I have just ordered the Bob Martin spot-on simply because it was the ONLY multi wormer spot-on available without prescription! I feel really upset about this because if I hadnt have chanced upon this thread I would have actually used this stuff on my poor cat! Thank god I saw this when I did! I also noticed that Bob Martin sell spot-on treatments for fleas, now correct me if Im wrong, but I was always lead to believe that you couldnt use dog product on cats and vice-versa, in fact my vet told me that dog flea treatment used on a cat would be very toxic and could result in the cats death, so, if that is the case, how the hell is Bob Martin selling a spot-on flea treatment that can be used on both cats and dogs?!! Surely this cant be right?? Can anyone recommend a spot-on multi wormer for my dear old moggy that isnt going to require a costly visit to my vets(which Bibic also finds very traumatic and again hates me for days after!) 

Thanks


----------



## Silver Pegasus

ShamBomb said:


> i'm not sure if this has been said already but the ingredient in bob martins collars ,de wormer's,de fleas and ticks solutions is Permethrin which is highly toxic to cats. i have found it on several flea collars for cats and got a couple of shops to stop selling products containing it. Whenever buying something for your cat check the ingredients you may be surprised what it contains.


I recently de-wormed my 5 month old F2 and 1 year old F4 Bengals. No issues apart from being a bit sleepy after the first day and loose stools that evening which was to be expected (Bengals have sensitive stomachs)

It didn't contain Permethrin so I think that's a bit of misinformation. The dog version does but the cat version certainly doesn't. It contains Praziquantel the same other brands like Drontal...

So I'm wondering if people have bought the right version.. Not that anyone will admit it.


----------



## Zarapoppyoreo

Hi, I've just today used bob martin spot on flea treatment on my 9 month old kitten and my 2 month old, read all instructions thinking it was safe. It was only after researching the product out of curiosity that I've heard all the terrible stories of cats dying!!! Now I am beside myself with worry! There are no vets open in my area and as I don't drive my next available time to go to vets is in 3 days! I've washed it off both of them but I am so worried! They are both looking ok, a bit sleepy but I think that's general laziness! 
Please help I am so worried!


----------



## julie1957

I see that a lot of these posts are a few years old, but would like to share that my beloved British Blue kitten died on July 15th 2013 as a result of using Bob Martin wormer. I am staggered that this product can be sold, and that i had no idea it could be lethal. 
My vet has told me that he has seen it with the Bob Martin Flea treatment, but i had never heard of this. It can't bring back my kitten, but don't use it!


----------



## CoCoTrio

Hi Julie. Sorry to hear your story, was the vet sure it was due to BM? If vets start putting BM as 'cause of death' in writing... maybe something could be done. 

??

Hope all is aok with your two ZPO!


----------



## MichelleN

I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your kitten, especially under such circumstances. I agree that if vets recorded data related to pet poisonings and deaths from spot on treatments there would be enough evidence to stop the sale of over the counter medicines for pets. I don't know why there isn't the will to do this... maybe vets fear sanctions or reprisals from big businesses like Bob Martin. As I said in one of my original posts, Watchdog were very interested in investigating public claims about Bob Martin and others' spot on treatments and dewormers linked to pet illnesses and deaths. Unfortunately without "expert" opinion and evidence they can't do a tv piece on this problem. Encourage your vets to speak up, write to Watchdog, report their findings, etc. 

And tell your friends and family not to buy over the counter medicines - get them from a vet clinic.


----------



## Zarapoppyoreo

Hi, I'd just like to share that after using bob martin flea stuff on poppy and Oreo, both are absolutely fine, however I DID wash it off well!! So I have no idea if it was due to this but either way ill never risk it again and ill always use frontline in future. I don't think it's worth the risk!


----------



## denflo

Zarapoppyoreo said:


> Hi, I'd just like to share that after using bob martin flea stuff on poppy and Oreo, both are absolutely fine, however I DID wash it off well!! So I have no idea if it was due to this but either way ill never risk it again and ill always use frontline in future. I don't think it's worth the risk!


Thank goodness your two are ok 
Just as an aside, I wouldn't bother with Frontline, it's not very effective anymore, Advantage is a much better option!


----------



## daintypaws

I used both the flea and wormer from bob martin within a few days of each other.

I was lucky - my cat Leia only came up with a patch of blisters and hair loss as it burnt her!
I felt absolutley awful - I saw her trying to shake it off but I didn't think anything of it as Leia is always fussy about worming and flea treatments.

What followed was a few weeks of healing and the hair grew back.
I will NEVER use any bob martin products again!


----------



## GRANDPA JAKE

If anyone has problems after applying pop fairy liquid on treatment patch and wash with copious amounts of water to remove this awful stuff,not sure how many cases before this is banned,surely if child it would be banned by now:mad2:,as someone has said Advantage is now available to buy without a vet script and far superior to frontline,killing not only live infestation but also eggs and anywhere the lie is treated too.I only ever use this and Drontol for worming both please make sure weight dose is correct as sold for weigh of Dog/Cat:thumbup:
Happy New Year to every one but esp to all purr and paw babes XxX


----------



## npaterson

Silver Pegasus said:


> I recently de-wormed my 5 month old F2 and 1 year old F4 Bengals. No issues apart from being a bit sleepy after the first day and loose stools that evening which was to be expected (Bengals have sensitive stomachs)
> 
> It didn't contain Permethrin so I think that's a bit of misinformation. The dog version does but the cat version certainly doesn't. It contains Praziquantel the same other brands like Drontal...
> 
> So I'm wondering if people have bought the right version.. Not that anyone will admit it.


I cant find any ingredients lists for their wormer for cats but just so you know their flea treatment definately has it in it....

From the Bob Martin website: "Bob Martin Velvet Flea Collars Bob Martin velvet cat flea collar for Cats and Kittens contain an authorised level of permethrin which is safe for cats when used as directed."


----------



## Theakston

I have just applied Bob Martin Spot on Wormer to my two cats (brother and sister). Female unaffected, but the male vomitted within 2 minutes of application. He is lethargic and very hot. I found this blog and followed advice to wash off the wormer. He would normally have fought and scratched me, coming at him with a wet cloth, but he just laid still while I wiped it off as best I could. He's sleeping now, but still feels very hot.

I only wish I had found all this out before using this product. I will tell all my cat owning friends never to use this product.


----------



## lorilu

Theakston said:


> I have just applied Bob Martin Spot on Wormer to my two cats (brother and sister). Female unaffected, but the male vomitted within 2 minutes of application. He is lethargic and very hot. I found this blog and followed advice to wash off the wormer. He would normally have fought and scratched me, coming at him with a wet cloth, but he just laid still while I wiped it off as best I could. He's sleeping now, but still feels very hot.
> 
> I only wish I had found all this out before using this product. I will tell all my cat owning friends never to use this product.


I recommend you call the vet right away. Hope he's going to be okay. Let us know how he's doing, please.


----------



## Theakston

Thankfully, he seems back to normal today - I must have managed to clean most of it off his neck last night. Strange that my female cat had no reaction to it at all. Still won't be using any Bob Martin products in the future.

Both cats are keen hunters who insist on eating their catch rather than gifting it to me, so they are prone to worms and fleas. I'll get something from the vet but I do struggle to get a tablet down them which is why I thought the spot-on wormer would be ideal.


----------



## LostSoul

im glad your cat seems better today, most vets sell spot ons so you dont have to worry too much about givng them a tablet.


----------



## GingerNinja

Thank goodness! 

My vet had told me that they do a spot on wormer so it might be worth asking your vet about that


----------



## Soozi

You can buy from your Vet or online (with prescription) a Flea/wormer spot on so it does the lot in one go!


----------



## Britt

Thank you for the heads up.

Glad your little one feels better today.


----------



## KCTT

I saw someone reading the pack of Bob Martin in Asda the other day, I couldn't walk away without suggesting they get frontline from the pharmacy instead if they needed it now. Fortunately I was reinforcing what she already knew so it went back on the shelf.


----------



## seanmc1991

With bob martin there food seems good as its the only stuff my grans cat will eat felix makes him vomit and whiskers gives him diarrhoea and he wont even sniff other food if theres no bob martin then he will only eat tuna


----------



## JonathanB88

Oh wow, I'd just bought some Bob Martin deworming tablets, so I'm pretty glad to have found this page before I tried to give my cat one. I've just went ordered Drontal instead on the back of this, which I hope doesn't have any similar horror stories.


----------



## jacqueline lawler

MichelleN said:


> I'm new to this forum and decided to join because of a bad experience I've had. I want to share it with other cat owners so they won't make the same mistake.
> 
> I recently gave my cat , Agatha, and kitten, Sputnik, Bob Martin's Spot On Dewormer. I had seen the brand around and assumed it was as good as any other. The first sign I had that something was wrong was when I applied it to Agatha and she tried to shake it off. Medicine sprayed onto my clothes and face - and it changed the colour of my top! Later I noticed it must have sprayed onto the door and cat door, near to where I was holding Agatha, because paint had blistered up and the liquid medicine had eaten into the hard plastic of my cat door! I thought, what the h*ll have I put on my cats?! Sputnik seemed fine - no salivating (the only written warning on the package). I washed the rest off Agatha because it had left white crusty patches in her fur. So I was wary but the cats seemed fine so I left it.
> 
> The next day Sputnik was lethargic, had terrible diarrhea, wet himself and was almost lifeless and shaky when I picked him up. At 6 months a spot on treatment should be safe. I took him to the vet and was told he had inflamed intestines and a fever - and had essentially been poisoned by the worming medicine. The vet said he's seen loads of cases like this after Bob Martin Spot On flea treatments and wormers. He said even their flea collars have been known to cause problems. He gave my kitten two injections and it's taken 2 days for him to behave normally.
> 
> I was sensible enough to act quickly before lasting damage could occur to my kitten's digestive tract and liver. I've seen similar postings related to Bob Martin treatments for cats, dogs, and guinea pigs so I know this isn't an isolated case. My vet said he couldn't understand how they are still in business. I will be writing to Bob Martin and to Watchdog. If you have had a similar experience, please consider doing the same. You would never see this with non-prescription medicine for people. There would be warnings and products would be recalled, and doctors would speak up. Vets should speak up too, to someone who will listen to them.


My doggy Smithy he's a pom is at the vets at the moment.. He had worm Tablet Mon night next day sick everywhere and fluids took him out after I had cleaned it all up but ended up carrying him home.. The next day he's walking like bambi and fell down a hill on the walk hs is disorientated seems to not know were he is??? We're now at the stage wete he's not eating so I steamed him some salmon rice and peas he's eaten a little and at the vets now with my son...He as been in touch with bob martins who asked if I followed the instructions?? Well of course I did they have so many bad reviews and even vets say not to use there products.. Why are they still in business??? I.m at a loss as to which products to use our pets are like family members and I feel I have made my boy so poorley as I.m responsible for him.. I.m also going to get in touch with trading standards Why are more test done on these lethal products in humans they would be suied I.m devastated about my


msrsimpkin said:


> I just had a new, 13 week old, kitten and when I brought her home yesterday I noticed she had fleas. So I went out and got some _Bob Martin Flea Spot On for Cats and Small Dogs_ so that I could treat my Chihuahua at the same time.
> 
> I treated them both according to the instructions yesterday evening and both animals seemed fine. But when I checked on the cat this morning, I noticed she'd got diarrhea.
> I thought I'd leave her and just see how she got on, but it's gotten a lot worse throughout the day. It's so bad now, that she's just doing it as she walks, she doesn't even go in her litter tray (as she was before), and I've had to keep her shut away and go in there every so often to clean her up, because she was getting it everywhere.
> 
> She's still eating and drinking, and she's acting normally, but I'm taking her to the vet first thing in the morning (I don't have an emergency vet nearby). Luckily, my dog seems fine (although he did become slightly uneasy and nervous for a while, but the leaflet assures that it's a possible side effect in dogs, and it did wear off).
> 
> But I will *never* use any Bob Martin products again, and just wish I'd seen this before I used it. I just assumed that no one would make a product for pets that actually poisoned them!


----------



## Paul Sheridan

Hello to everyone, Thank god I found this site and this thread. I almost bought this stuff for my cats. It would appear that BMs solution to killing parasites is by killing the hosts.
I hope everyone's pets who have experienced problems have made full recoveries. I will never buy any of their products ever again

As with most of you I have a terrible time trying to jam tablets down my cats throats so has anyone any information about any other spot on wormers.
Are there any problems with Droncit ?


----------



## OrientalSlave

Droncit only treats tapeworm, not roundworm.


----------



## catcoonz

Profender is a spot on wormer but only available from the vet.


----------



## ForThePasta

I know this is an old thread, but joined just to thank everyone for putting this information out there, I bought this for my cat at my local supermarket as she was showing signs of having worms, the appointment for the vets was a few days away, but I didn't want to wait if she was suffering, I thought since it's at a supermarket, it should be fine (I also looked at the rating on Amazon and it was over 4 stars). 
So last night, I got my cat and applied it to the back of her neck, straight away she started freaking out, running around, trying to scratch the area, I had a horrible feeling come over, feeling like I had just given something to my cat that had put her in pain.
So I quickly grabbed my laptop and searched "Bob Martin Wormer Warning" and sure enough, this thread came up, I saw the absolutely terrifying stories people had shared and I began to panic. I saw someone say they washed it off their cat using Fairy liquid, I wasn't too sure on this, but it's all I really had, and I didn't wanna leave her if she was suffering, at this point she was hiding from me, and still freaking out a bit, scratching and running about.
So I got her in the sink, and got a clean sponge and covered it in Fairy liquid and using some luke-warm water, I washed the back of her neck and all over that area trying to get rid of any residue, once I had dried her off, she was still a bit jumpy, but I had done all I could do, and I tried to get some sleep, as it was 3am at this point.
Once I woke up in the morning, I was terrified of what state I'd see her in, but when I found her, she was looking to be fed, was her usual cuddly self, and the area where I had applied the solution looked absolutely normal. And she is right now happily asleep on my bed enjoying cuddles from the family.
I don't know if she was having a bad reaction from it, or she just didn't like having the stuff applied, but I have a feeling if I didn't find this thread, she wouldn't be happily cuddled up on my bed right now. Thank you to everyone!


----------



## Clairabella

Oh god @ForThePasta so sorry to read about your experience with the wormer last night. Just glad that little one is ok today and no long lasting effects, thank god!! Luckily, I've never used it on my two boys but this stands as a warning to everyone I think Xx


----------



## ForThePasta

Clairabella said:


> Oh god @ForThePasta so sorry to read about your experience with the wormer last night. Just glad that little one is ok today and no long lasting effects, thank god!! Luckily, I've never used it on my two boys but this stands as a warning to everyone I think Xx


It's really upsetting that something is readily available, that can be purchased by anyone, has the potential to cause these kinds of issues. Seeing the vet tomorrow, so I'll make sure they check her just to be safe there are no hidden side effects or anything. And hopefully get a wormer from them which is much safer.


----------



## Clairabella

Yes definitely, you’re right! I think that’s the exact trap which everyone falls into, you would think that because it’s branded and it’s sold in the supermarket that it’ll be ok and safe to use. I think we can expect that at some point, something will disagree with our babies and that’s just unfortunately bad luck even though it’s not nice but Ilthe thing which struck me with the Bob Martin wormer was just how common these bad reactions are and also just how seriousness the side effects are which people have reported. Should be banned from supermarket shelves. I’m surprised it hasn’t been when you read all the horror stories about it.


----------



## Clairabella

Fingers crossed for u that all goes ok at the vets xx


----------



## ForThePasta

Clairabella said:


> Yes definitely, you're right! I think that's the exact trap which everyone falls into, you would think that because it's branded and it's sold in the supermarket that it'll be ok and safe to use. I think we can expect that at some point, something will disagree with our babies and that's just unfortunately bad luck even though it's not nice but Ilthe thing which struck me with the Bob Martin wormer was just how common these bad reactions are and also just how seriousness the side effects are which people have reported. Should be banned from supermarket shelves. I'm surprised it hasn't been when you read all the horror stories about it.


Yes, it's really worrying knowing more owners who only want the best for their pets are unknowingly putting them at risk. 



Clairabella said:


> Fingers crossed for u that all goes ok at the vets xx


Thank you very much.


----------



## Clairabella

Let us know how it goes  xx


----------



## chillminx

@ForThePasta - I am sorry to hear your cat had a bad reaction to the worming spot on treatment.

Bob Martin spot-on wormer is no different to the other veterinary wormers sold to kill tapeworm. It contains Praziquantel which is the most effective treatment for killing tape worm. Praziquantel is also the active ingredient in Droncit spot-on, and is one of the active ingredients in the total wormer Milbemax, the tablet I always use for worming my own cats.

As far as I know Praziquantel is the only drug that reliably kills all types of tapeworm. It is a powerful chemical and there will always be a few cats who experience side effects to it. One of my own cats had a sore red patch on the back of his neck when I applied Droncit wormer to him in the past. These days I give him Milbemax tablets and he is Ok with those.

You may find your own cat is OK with a tablet containing Praziquantel. Milbemax is a tiny tablet and is a total wormer, not just for tapeworms.


----------



## Pinto

I can't understand why Bob Martin's are still on the market. It is not sold in Australia.


----------



## Soozi

My girl freaks out with any spot on lol! I’m using broad line atm as it’s does worms and fleas. No adverse reaction on her skin but you would still think I had attacked her so she gives me a wide berth for a couple of hours.


----------



## chillminx

Pinto said:


> I can't understand why Bob Martin's are still on the market. It is not sold in Australia.


Why should it be taken off the market? It is no different to all other makes of tape wormer - it contains praziquantel. If praziquantel is taken off the market what is it to be replaced with? Praziquantel is the only effective tape wormer available.

I don't know which makes of wormer are sold in Australia, but I will be very surprised if they don't contain praziquantel.


----------



## Tigermoon

There have been calls to have Bob Martin's products removed from the shelves for years now, and plenty of horror stories regarding their products, mostly about them causing severe vomiting (regardless of product). Certainly when I gave my cats their products they had bad vomiting, so no BM has been allowed over the threshold since.

Having said that cats do tend to go a bit overboard whenever they have a spot-on put on, regardless of brand. Lashing tails, running around, scratching and licking are all pretty normal reactions.


----------



## chillminx

@Tigermoon - Crikey, I'd not read or heard of claims about "severe vomiting"  I wonder which BM product that could be, as all BM's contemporary veterinary products contain the same ingredients as other well known flea and worm treatments on the market, so one would expect also to hear reports about vomiting from the other flea/worm vet products given orally. (perhaps there are and I missed them. )

The only vet flea treatment I know of that's quite often reported as causing vomiting in cats (and dogs) is the Comfortis tablets. Comfortis contains Spinosad.

The reason I don't use BM products is because they are in some cases weaker than other proprietary brands, and some (those containing fipronil) are downright ineffective.


----------



## Tigermoon

chillminx said:


> @Tigermoon - Crikey, I'd not read or heard of claims about "severe vomiting"  I wonder which BM product that could be, as all BM's contemporary veterinary products contain the same ingredients as other well known flea and worm treatments on the market, so one would expect also to hear reports about vomiting from the other flea/worm vet products given orally. (perhaps there are and I missed them. )


Drontal worming tablets are also pretty well known for causing vomiting whereas Milbemax seems to be better tolerated. Goodness knows why, it must be the other ingredients used to make up the tablet rather than the actual drug used.​In my case the vomiting was caused by BMs vitamin tablets. I don't know if these are even still sold. Most people seem to run into issues with the wormer and flea products because these are the most likely to be used.


----------



## Pinto

chillminx said:


> Why should it be taken off the market? It is no different to all other makes of tape wormer - it contains praziquantel. If praziquantel is taken off the market what is it to be replaced with? Praziquantel is the only effective tape wormer available.
> 
> I don't know which makes of wormer are sold in Australia, but I will be very surprised if they don't contain praziquantel.


You are right chilliminx, Milebex does contain praziquantel and neither of my cats have ever had a bad reaction. So what makes BM so different?


----------



## lorilu

Pinto said:


> You are right chilliminx, Milebex does contain praziquantel and neither of my cats have ever had a bad reaction. So what makes BM so different?


 Other ingredients. Poorer quality cheap ingredients. Less attention to correct manufacturing process.

Not worth the risk, in my opinion.

Just because it sounds the same doesn't mean it is. For instance I take a thyroid medicine, that, while much more expensive, I have to take the name brand. I cannot tolerate the generic. It's a problem I have had with several medications over my lifetime. Not all though.

But when it's your cat's health, why risk the cat buying garbage products just to save a few bucks.


----------



## chillminx

@lorilu - yes, I know what you mean about generic versions of medicines. I too have had problems with medicines when prescribed the generic (cheaper) types, i.e. they were less effective than the proprietary brands at keeping symptoms under control, and with HypoT the generic levothyroxine did not keep T4 levels stable. Luckily I have never had the experience of a generic brand making me very ill.


----------



## ForThePasta

Clairabella said:


> Let us know how it goes  xx


Sorry for the very late reply, got her into the vets and they used a dewormer on her and she barely noticed it at all, I mentioned what had happened with the dewormer I had bought from the supermarket and she said they can cause skin irritation and it's best to avoid them. Still so grateful I found this thread.


----------



## Toni2018

So those who had an adverse reaction, other than Iv what did the vets do for you ? This is mainly for the people who didn't wash it off.
My cats been having seizures sent him to the vet n they gave given anti seizure meds. 
Bloods appear to be fine 
Iv giving 2 days in a row 
Unfortunately the initial vet visit happened 2/3days after symptoms occoured 
As he had like 1 (what we now know to be seizures) in a day. At the time we didn't know if he was just choking or what as seizures in cats can be displayed at a range of severities. 
Anyways my worry is that I may of caught it too late it's now one week on and he is still having seizures


----------



## Firefighteruk65

New here I used BM wormer on our kitten last night and he started to foam at the mouth thankfully we washed it off with a few minutes and kept a close watch on him all night and nothing else happened he is still his normal self attacking our other cat I phone the vets for advice and they said just keep an eye on him but by the looks of things we acted quickly so there should be no harm done to him he is eating and drinking normal


----------



## Clairabella

That is awful. So sorry to read this about your little one. Sounds like no harm done thanks to you acting swiftly and he is carrying on as normal, thank god! Glad he’s ok  xxx


----------



## Soozi

I wish they would ban that nasty Bib Martin stuff!


----------



## Clairabella

Soozi said:


> I wish they would ban that nasty Bib Martin stuff!


Me too love, I see it on the shelves and shudder thinking of the horror stories from it. I'm surprised they still stock it anywhere. Horrible stuff! Xx


----------



## chillminx

Firefighteruk65 said:


> New here I used BM wormer on our kitten last night and he started to foam at the mouth thankfully we washed it off with a few minutes and kept a close watch on him all night and nothing else happened he is still his normal self attacking our other cat I phone the vets for advice and they said just keep an eye on him but by the looks of things we acted quickly so there should be no harm done to him he is eating and drinking normal


Cats and kittens foam at the mouth when given something that tastes odd or unpleasant to them - it is a survival mechanism because, unlike humans, cats do not have the physiological ability to spit out things they dislike the taste of.

Bob Martin Clear Worming tablets contain the same ingredients in same quantities as Droncit Worming tablets : 20mg praziquantel and 230mg pyrantel embonate.

Droncit is widely used by many cat owners without ill effects in most cases. But the wormer is not suitable for kittens under 12 weeks old.


----------



## Soozi

chillminx said:


> Cats and kittens foam at the mouth when given something that tastes odd or unpleasant to them - it is a survival mechanism because, unlike humans, cats do not have the physiological ability to spit out things they dislike the taste of.
> 
> Bob Martin Clear Worming tablets contain the exact same ingredients in very same quantities as Droncit Worming tablets : namely 20mg praziquantel and 230mg pyrantel embonate.
> 
> Droncit is widely used by many cat owners without ill effects in most cases. But neither wormer (Droncit or Bob Martin) _is suitable for kittens under the age of 12 weeks.
> _
> If your kitten is over 12 weeks then the Bob Martin Clear or Droncit are no worse for him/her than any other type of total wormer, but you'd need to administer the tablet so the kitten does not taste it, e.g. you should hide it in Easypill cat putty, or a Pill Pocket. Or alternatively use Milbemax which can easily be crushed and hidden in strong smelling cat food.
> 
> Kittens are often wormed with Panacur but I have known of many who foamed at the mouth because they hated the taste of it!
> 
> With any type of veterinary medicine there will be some kind of a reaction in a few cases.


It was a spot on though hun not a pill.


----------



## chillminx

Soozi said:


> It was a spot on though hun not a pill.


Aha, missed that! Thanks!

I'd forgotten Bob Martin does a spot-on wormer for cats/kittens as well as a tablet. Just off to remind myself of the ingredients of the spot-on.


----------



## chillminx

@Firefighteruk65

Just checked and can confirm that Bob Martin spot-on wormer contains 20 mg of praziquantel.
Droncit spot-on wormer contains the same ingredient as the BM, i,e. 20 mg of praziquantel.

Praziquantel is found in most worming treatments for tapeworm, oral or spot-on.

It is known that some cats unfortunately do have an intolerance to praziquantel. Sorry to hear your kitten may be one of the unfortunate ones who does react badly.

Panacur oral treatment is the only treatment I can recall for killing tapeworm, that doesn't contain praziquantel.


----------



## Soozi

Milbemax seems fine on all my cat’s never had a problem with it.


----------



## chillminx

Soozi said:


> Milbemax seems fine on all my cat's never had a problem with it.


Me too.  I have always given Milbemax to my cats without a problem.

Milbemax for adult cats (over 4.1 kg) actually contains _twice _as much praziquantel (40 mg) as the Bob Martin spot-on wormer! 

Studies have shown diarrhoea and excessive salivation were the most common of any side effects when praziquantel was administered at the correct dosage to cats. Less common side effects of praziquantel included vomiting, loss of appetite, or lethargy.


----------



## chillminx

deleted (double post)


----------



## Soozi

I’m probably wrong in my thinking but I hate the thought of using all these chemicals on my girl. I worm her only twice a year and use Advantage possibly 3 times a year! I do check her but I’ve had 3 cats over 13 years and none of them have ever had fleas or worms


----------

